
Twitter says some business users had their private data exposed - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/23/twitter-says-some-business-users-had-their-pivate-data-exposed/
======
philshem
Here's the email I got - and the shady thing is that except for the link to
the Privacy Policy in the email, all other links are using the domain
[http://<redacted>.t.en25.com/](http://<redacted>.t.en25.com/).

> Hello,

> We are writing to let you know of a data security incident that may have
> involved your personal information on ads.twitter.com and
> analytics.twitter.com.

> We became aware of an issue that meant that prior to May 20, 2020, if you
> viewed your billing information on ads.twitter.com or analytics.twitter.com
> the billing information may have been stored in the browser’s cache.
> Examples of that information include email address, phone number, last four
> digits of your credit card number (not complete numbers, expiration dates or
> security codes), and billing address. If you used a shared computer, it is
> possible that if someone used the computer after you they could have seen
> the information stored in the browser's cache (most browsers generally store
> data in their cache by default for a short period of time like 30 days).

> On May 20, 2020, we updated the instructions that Twitter sends to your
> browser’s cache to stop this from happening. While we have no evidence that
> your billing information was compromised, we want to make sure you’re aware
> of the issue and how to protect yourself going forward. If you currently use
> a shared computer to access your Twitter Ads or Analytics billing
> information, we recommend clearing the browser cache when you log out.

> We’re very sorry this happened. We recognize and appreciate the trust you
> place in us, and are committed to earning that trust every day. If you have
> additional questions, you can write to our Office of Data Protection here.

> Thank you.

